# Babywise at BRU!



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok ladies, I know how opposed to Babywise and that quack Ezzo we ALL are, so I thought I would share a recent experience with you.
A few weeks ago I had to run to Babies R Us for a few itrems, as much as I would rather support my local mom and pop child store, its not that local, and BRU was on the way home. Upon entering I noticed on the book rack that they were carrying and advertising "Dr" Ezzo's Babywise book. When I asked a sales rep if she supported the book and its "teachings" she replied that she didnt even know what it was about and she just stocked what she was ordered to.
I myself, am not a very eloquent person. However I would really like to draw attention to the dangers of the whole Babywise philosophy to the tippity top of BRU. I mean I am sure they wouldnt want to support a book that is leading to many many many cases of FTT(failure to thrive) all across the country.
If any other mamas have seen Babywise at their local BRU, or if you would like to help out in boycotting and spreading the word, or even helping write letters to BRU I would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I actually found Ezzo at my local Borders today, which never used to carry it.







I know someone used to have business cards or bookmarks that you could print out and stick in the books that anyone who looked through it or bought it would find. Anyone got the link?


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/antiezzo/


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

even if they don't stop stocking the book, they need to be made to remove the "Dr" - it is false and misleading!


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKK*
even if they don't stop stocking the book, they need to be made to remove the "Dr" - it is false and misleading!

I thought he had his Phd. If that is the case then his is a Dr. not an MD but he still has the title of Dr.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Actually, I don't think Ezzo ever went to college he got an honorary BA degree from somewhere (I think).

So he's Dr. like Dr. Demento or the Basement Doctor, worse than Dr. Laura in my opinion.

He's a duck doctor (IOW a Quack)

DB


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Send your letters to the Corporate Headquarters:

Babies R Us
One Geoffrey Way
Wayne, NJ 07470
Attn to the following:
Merchandising
Guest Services
John Eyeler, CEO


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Ezzo has a doctorate in Theology.

ETA:

He went to Talbot Seminary and School of Theology.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

He didn't actually go to school and *earn* the doctorate it was an *honorary* doctorate.

DB


----------



## vivalamama (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! I have to say that I am soooo excited to be a part of MDC- I felt like a criminal but snuck handwritten notes in to the Babywise books I saw a while back... thank you for helping me NOT feel like a freak for once!! I really appreciate the link, annab- having something printed out makes people take things more seriously.







Good idea Addysmama- I will check out my local bru and write the headquarters!


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

Believe it or not, my first experience with Ezzo was from my midwife...or should I say..."medwife." After leaving midwifery to open up an earthy birth store, she recommended it to me. Needless to say, after reading and going crazy --crying and knowing that Ezzo's philosophies were not mine, I tore it up. However, last time I checked, that book is still in her little shop. How horrible is that?


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

I would place a Dr. Sears book in front of it ...


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I never post on this forum but the words BABYWISE caught my eye so I HAD to comment! I get so appalled when I see that book or hear of anyone that thinks its good.It literally just turns my stomach! I mean how could ANYONE deprive their child of food when they are obviously hungry and how can they allow their child to scream and cry! Anytime one of my children so much as whines about something I am right there wondering if they are ok and what is causing it. What really gets my goat is how can this book even be allowed on bookshelves? HOw is that these huge almost stadium sized auditoriums are letting this freak speak? Babies have DIED from using his so called method yet people are flocking to him like he's Jesus Christ! The man ISN'T a Dr nor does he have any common sense! Gosh I am just really ticked right now! I think on my way home from the post office I am goingt o stop and see if our BRU has it.If they do I am going to bring it to the managers attention of why it shouldn't be there! GRRR!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.ezzo.info/

Quote:

"Some moms will love this book and I'm convinced that Mr. Ezzo's method will work for some babies." But Dr. Finn says that doesn't mean it's safe. "If I decided that car seats were unnecessary and I placed my baby on the dash board to drive around, just because they lived through it doesn't make it a good idea. It just means they lived through it."
http://www.ezzo.info/Articles/foxtvtranscript2005.htm


----------



## dingogirl (Sep 9, 2002)

i don't understand why no one has sued ezzo. shouldn't he be in jail for his feeding schedule advice?


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

Annab, thanks for posting that link! I'm printing these out and am going to start distributing them! I was sucked into the whole ezzo thing for a while and it was terrible!

There is also anti-Ezzo info at www.awareparent.net and a group at ivillage. There's even a support group called Free From Ezzo at yahoo.com.


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know I might get flamed for this but I feel that almost every baby book that I read had something good that I could get out of it, including Babywise. Fro example, when I made sure my ds had a full feeding at each feeding, he then started to put himself on a schedule that was very similar to the ones that Ezzo mentioned. My Dr. dh then explained that it's because the babies are learning to persevere and get the hindmilk (which is rich in fatty acids, unlike the foremilk, which is rich in lactose and water) he's more satisfied and stays satiated longer. (But I'm sure you mamas know that!







)I've also read alot about him, esp. those that had issues with his teaching and I'll have to agree that I don't agree with everything that he says. But I don't agree with Sears or Tracy Hogg 100%, either. In short, I feel it's good to read books from all different parenting styles and take from it what you will, with an open-mind. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

I know I might get flamed for this but I feel that almost every baby book that I read had something good that I could get out of it, including Babywise. Fro example, when I made sure my ds had a full feeding at each feeding, he then started to put himself on a schedule that was very similar to the ones that Ezzo mentioned. My Dr. dh then explained that it's because the babies are learning to persevere and get the hindmilk (which is rich in fatty acids, unlike the foremilk, which is rich in lactose and water) he's more satisfied and stays satiated longer. (But I'm sure you mamas know that! )I've also read alot about him, esp. those that had issues with his teaching and I'll have to agree that I don't agree with everything that he says. But I don't agree with Sears or Tracy Hogg 100%, either. In short, I feel it's good to read books from all different parenting styles and take from it what you will, with an open-mind. Just my 2 cents.
Yikes! I don't want this to come across as "flaming" because I don't mean it harshly, buttttt.....

I totally disagree with this. There are so many things in parenting that I don't feel it's worth getting all bent out of shape for - kind of a "to each their own" type of approach. This book, however, is soooo dangerous. Not to mention, any of the "good" stuff can be found in so many other resources that are much better balanced. Nothing Ezzo has to say is anything new really, just totally dangerous.

I'm glad for you and your baby that you were able to pick out the "good" stuff and leave the rest behind, but that's not Ezzo's intent and that's not what happens to most parents who use this book (or his other resources for that matter). He uses a lot of manipulation and twists Bible passages around to support his ideas.

Sigh, I could go on and on, but I won't







. If anyone is interested please look at my link or the ones posted previously by posters in this thread.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

There is *nothing* in Babywise that is written out of a knowledge of breastfeeding or parenting.

It contradicts what we know as doctors or parents.

Debra Baker


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess I should preface this by saying that my first exposure with Ezzo was through the 2002 version of his Babywise book called 'Let the Children Come: Along the Infant Way'. So I have nothing to say about his previous editions. I had used some of the principles, like I stated above, with my first baby, who was solely breastfed up to the age of 11 mos. I have never read the original Babywise that is mentioned above. Maybe that's why I don't see the suggested principles to be as dangerous because he has already made some revisions to his book, esp re: 'scheduled feedings'. I had gone through some of the websites posted by pp and read some of the issues with Ezzo, with him as a person and with him as an educator (the back cover states he has an M.A.). I also think it's super sad that he doesn't have a good relationship with his daughters, despite the fact that his teaches 'biblical' discipline. And the tone of the book is definitely a bit condescending.









With all that said, I really liked his chapter on feeding. I really feel that the book emphasizes figuring out why your child is crying and then to act accordingly. They, in this version, recommend not being ruled by the clock and to be flexible in scheduling. He also advises moms to monitor growth signs, in which he provides a chart, by checking weight and wet diapers and such to prevent FTT. They also advised against pushing too hard or too fast into the next milestone and to watch for growth spurts. And if the baby is hungry, to feed the baby despite the schedule. There's lots more.

I would just hate to see a book in which I got a lot out of and helped me so much to understand what was going on with my ds and how to take care of his need be thrown aside & be labeled as being not help at all. Being a registered dietitian myself and having had some lactation training as part of my WIC training, I really don't see the issue with his 2002 version.

And with any book on parenting, there's a need for critical reading to see whether you agree with the material or just part or none of the material and read other similar books before forming a conclusion. But as to Ezzo's intent of making parents follow everything he advises b/c he probably thinks that's the best way to go? I think every author of any parenting book thinks the same, otherwise why write a whole book about it? HTH


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hsumam11*
Fro example, when I made sure my ds had a full feeding at each feeding, he then started to put himself on a schedule that was very similar to the ones that Ezzo mentioned. My Dr. dh then explained that it's because the babies are learning to persevere and get the hindmilk (which is rich in fatty acids, unlike the foremilk, which is rich in lactose and water) he's more satisfied and stays satiated longer. (But I'm sure you mamas know that!







)

Moms and babies are different, and it is very normal if a baby wants very frequent feedings. It does not mean these small, frequent feedings are not "full" feedings because they are shorter.

See this article about the differing "storage capacity" of different moms

Quote:

Storage capacity: Another factor that affects milk production and breastfeeding management is mom's milk storage capacity. Storage capacity is the amount of milk that the breast can store between feedings. This can vary widely from mom to mom and also between breasts for the same mom. Storage capacity is not determined by breast size, although breast size can certainly limit the amount of milk that can be stored. Moms with large or small storage capacities can produce plenty of milk for baby. A mother with a larger milk storage capacity may be able to go longer between feedings without impacting milk supply and baby's growth. A mother with a smaller storage capacity, however, will need to nurse baby more often to satisfy baby's appetite and maintain milk supply since her breasts will become full (slowing production) more quickly.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/mi...toragecapacity

I am deeply concerned about some of the information about breastfeeding I am seeing on this thread.

I hope that someone who is familiar with the revised edition will comment on the idea above that from a lactation expert's point of view, (the revised) Babywise isn't so bad...because that is the opposite of what I have heard from dozens of people, dozens of articles.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I'm not going to get in a big debate about Ezzo because that's not why this thread was started. Not to mention, anyone who is reading this and is truly interested can find out about all of the controversy for themselves at the sites previously mentioned.

All I'll say, in conclusion, is that Ezzo and his materials are NOT AP and to say his methods and principles are "biblical" is a major debate. Since MDC is an AP site and does not condone scheduled feedings and corporal punishment, I don't see the need to keep bringing up his book and methods in a positive light. Just MHO, though.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

hsumam, I reported your post. Nobody can stop you from thinking Babywise is a worthwhile book, or, sadly, even following its advice with your child, but it is inappropriate to advocate for it here. Please read Mothering.com's Statement of Purpose.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hsumam11*
I know I might get flamed for this but I feel that almost every baby book that I read had something good that I could get out of it, including Babywise. Fro example, when I made sure my ds had a full feeding at each feeding, he then started to put himself on a schedule that was very similar to the ones that Ezzo mentioned. My Dr. dh then explained that it's because the babies are learning to persevere and get the hindmilk (which is rich in fatty acids, unlike the foremilk, which is rich in lactose and water) he's more satisfied and stays satiated longer. (But I'm sure you mamas know that!







)I've also read alot about him, esp. those that had issues with his teaching and I'll have to agree that I don't agree with everything that he says. But I don't agree with Sears or Tracy Hogg 100%, either. In short, I feel it's good to read books from all different parenting styles and take from it what you will, with an open-mind. Just my 2 cents.

I disagree with your post.

If your ds put himself on a schedule and was happy with it then that really isn't what Ezzo is in Ezzo book. Ezzo preaches four hour schedules which is inappropiate for bf as bm digests in 2-3 hours. Meaning the baby is hungry before Ezzo's schedule would dictate.

Also, schedules is not how one gets more hindmilk. The baby gets more hindmilk from nursing at only one breast per feeding rather than switching.

Babies are just as much individuals as adults and it *is* unreasonable to expect them to all fit within one ideal.

Also the AAP is strongly opposed to Ezzo's methods. Perhaps you should do more research.

Also, Activism is not a debate board and we do not allow debates in threads in Activism.


----------



## hsumam11 (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for their comments, though I was a bit surprised at the heated response in a typically friendly forum. Whereas I thought that letting everyone know that Ezzo is leaning more towards AP in his recent revised edition (and citing some examples) with a more balanced view would have ppl feeling better, I was wrong. I must have posted in the wrong forum - please excuse my oversight.


----------

